
The re-discovery of a long-lost Greek city - clouddrover
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20200305-the-re-discovery-of-a-long-lost-greek-city
======
lostlogin
I wanted to find out more as the story is too short and stumbled on the below.
You can go there and spend a few weeks digging it up yourself (for two
thousand euros). No experience required.
[https://www.archaeological.org/fieldwork/excavating-in-
ancie...](https://www.archaeological.org/fieldwork/excavating-in-ancient-
thouria-in-messenia-peloponnese-greece/)

